# home-made root ripper



## jklingel (Nov 2, 2007)

If you clear w/ a loader..... I just made this. 1 1/4" plate. Slips over the fork of my loader. Took its first stump today in about 5 minutes; 10" diam birch, nothing huge. The 8" of snow slowed me down quite a bit; should have put the chains on so I could get a good bite in the snow/leaves/carp. This thing works (so far....) 20 times better than my forks, both of which I have bent on stumps. I wish I would have stopped clearing last summer and made this; would have been hrs and hrs ahead.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah forks bend nicely on stumps. i like the hook.


----------



## jklingel (Nov 3, 2007)

Where a person gets into trouble is not digging the forks all the way in, which sometimes take patience.... which I lack. Oh well. Forward...


----------

